# Bob Sykes - 4/8



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Went out to Sykes again last night. Did pretty well! Caleb landed a pretty big ray about an hour & a half after we got there. We also landed three bull reds & lost a few more. I got a 36'' one on a Carolina rig with a white trout head (like usual), but the other two were caught in quite a different manner. Around 1:30 or so huge schools of menhaden started breaking on the surface in the areas of the water that were lit up by the streetlights. Then we started noticing explosions on the surface, which we thought to be dolphins, because that's what's usually there. But after looking closer, Nathan noticed that they were bull reds wrecking the schools of menhaden! We all put on Badonkadonk topwater plugs & started throwing into the school. Caleb was the first to get hooked up. He landed his first red ever, which measured 36.5''. Then Nathan hooked into a real nice 37.5'' one on a red & white Super Pogey rattletrap. I had four reds explode on the Badonkadonk I was throwing, but I didn't get any hookups. Those bulls need to work on their aim! Haha. Nathan had another one on the Super Pogey but lost it after fighting it for a minute & a half or so. Then he got a birdsnest while trying to launch his rattletrap out to a red that had just surfaced & ended up smashing the bait against the bridge & putting it out of commission (as pictured), haha. All in all, had a great night. Packed it up around 3:15 or so & went home to get some well-deserved sleep. 

Tally for the night:

*Caleb*: 1 red (36.5'') & one ray (34.25'' wide)
*Nathan*: 1 red (37.5")
*Sawyer (Me)*: 1 red (36'')
*Andrew*: 0 (as expected)


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice report and cool pic of the ray


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Ya'll rule Bob Sykes! Thanks for the report


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

very nice work & thanks for sharing.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Was a lot of fun, never caught a red on a lure before!


----------



## bsalt (Apr 6, 2013)

Dood you guys are killing it out there. Everytime I log on I see pics of yall. Str8 bob sikes celebs. Lol. Keep it up


----------

